# BBK Tip of the week!



## Gabriel Binette (Jan 11, 2013)

I do a weekly vid fpr martial artists looking for quick tips. Check it out and Please comment like and subscribe.
http://m.youtube.com/user/BlackbeltofKarateTSD


----------

